# Brown beer bottle with WAS on the bottom.



## shunyadragon (May 11, 2018)

Among all the bottles I found is a brown beer bottle with large WAS letter embossed on the bottom. I do not believe it is particularly old, but I was curious what WAS means.


----------



## CanadianBottles (May 11, 2018)

It would help if you could post a picture.  I've never heard of WAS.


----------



## shunyadragon (May 11, 2018)

CanadianBottles said:


> It would help if you could post a picture.  I've never heard of WAS.



i will follow with a picture, but simply the letters are large covering the bottom and W.A.S.


----------



## shunyadragon (May 11, 2018)

The following is a picture of the bottom. When I cleaned it I noticed in small letters 25S. I checked some lists of bottle marks and could not find this mark.


----------



## sunrunner (May 11, 2018)

I have found this bottle also .the one I found is machine made crown top , beer or soda water , 1920s.


----------



## sunrunner (May 11, 2018)

the S may bee southern glass co. 1924 to 1926.


----------



## shunyadragon (May 11, 2018)

sunrunner said:


> the S may bee southern glass co. 1924 to 1926.


Thank you for the information! It does have a nice rainbow patina when cleaned. Mine is brown likely a beer bottle.


----------



## shunyadragon (May 11, 2018)

My research did not reveal that Southern Glass Company 1924-1926 or Southern Glass Works in various times in history used this WAS mark. I guess the 25S is the Southern Glass mark possibly made in 1925.

I checked this reference under S and W and could not find the mark. WAS may be a mark associated with the beer company.

I agree that it appears to be a 1920's beer bottle.


----------



## CanadianBottles (May 12, 2018)

Yeah W.A.S. is almost certainly the brewery's initials, but I have no idea what it would stand for unfortunately.  I've never seen one before.


----------



## blobbottlebob (May 13, 2018)

Hey Shunya,
I've seen many bottles (not this one) that have an "S" date on them from A.B.Co. (American Bottle Co 1906-1929 Streator, IL.). For example "12-S" means a born on mold date of 1912. If I'm right, yours dates to 1925. Pretty consistent with what others have thought.


----------



## shunyadragon (May 15, 2018)

blobbottlebob said:


> Hey Shunya,
> I've seen many bottles (not this one) that have an "S" date on them from A.B.Co. (American Bottle Co 1906-1929 Streator, IL.). For example "12-S" means a born on mold date of 1912. If I'm right, yours dates to 1925. Pretty consistent with what others have thought.



OK, I thought the "S" was for Southern Glass Co. Thanks for the new information. 

Still wandering what brewery W.A.S. is?


----------



## banjozane (May 16, 2018)

*I have the Answer!*



shunyadragon said:


> Among all the bottles I found is a brown beer bottle with large WAS letter embossed on the bottom. I do not believe it is particularly old, but I was curious what WAS means.



This is actually a ginger ale bottle! the W.A. Scott company's brand called "Wascott".  

http://tazewell-orange.com/wascott.html

http://tazewell-orange.com/wascott.html


----------



## kolawars (May 16, 2018)

Looks like a WasScott Ginger Ale out of Virginia.


----------



## shunyadragon (May 16, 2018)

banjozane said:


> This is actually a ginger ale bottle! the W.A. Scott company's brand called "Wascott".
> 
> http://tazewell-orange.com/wascott.html
> 
> http://tazewell-orange.com/wascott.html



Thank you! Problem solved!


----------

